# Sunday River 11-25-07 Mini AZ gathering



## loafer89 (Nov 25, 2007)

Area Skied: Sunday River

Date Skied: November 25th, 2007 from 8:10am - 1:00pm non stop

Surface Conditions: machine groomed, packed powder, machine made powder

Weather: Sun and clouds, some flurries. 20F at 8:00am and 39F at 1:00pm

Warren and I started the day at South Ridge meeting up with BobR for a few runs in the morning. We started out on a perfectly groomed Broadway and then skied Lower Lazy River with nice corduroy. We moved on to the Sunday River Express chair and skied Upper Sunday Punch and Monday Mourning which had some snowmaking whales left over from the previous two nights of snowmaking.

We all skied down Lazy River and then we took the Spruce Peak Triple to the summit where I meet up with Terry and then we parted ways after saying hello. Warren and I skied down Risky Business which had some large whales for a roller coaster ride near the top.

Next up was Cascades which was quite icy and skied off and not very much fun to ski. We saw snowmaking going on all day yesterday on Southpaw so now that it was opened we made our way over to it. The trail had huge wales, some of them 5-10' tall and lots of soft powdery snow which was fun to ski.

Right Stuff was better then yesterday with snowmaking overnight, but it was mostly dust on crust with lots of ice and some loose snow.

The trail of the day was American Express which had snowmaking ongoing until it opened this morning. The trail had mega amounts of powder/packed powder with some nice mini moguls in spots. We did 3 laps on the trail and had a blast each time.

Whale on Southpaw:







Warren on Southpaw:






Locke and Barker Mountains:






American Express:


----------



## Vortex (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice to see Warren and Loafer89. Warren has grown.  Saw/skied with Terry and Tam as well.  Best conditions of the year.  Amex was fantastic when the ropes dropped.


----------



## thebigo (Nov 25, 2007)

Agree with you guys, southpaw along with amex were the trails of the day. My third day of the season but the first day i really had my 'ski-legs'. They have great cover on a number of trails considering it is still november, looking forward to a great december.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 25, 2007)

It was nice to have had the chance to make some turns with you. We look forward to coming back up when Jordan is opened.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow, the coverage looks great. I have to make it up there next weekend. Thanks for the report and pics.


----------



## Terry (Nov 26, 2007)

The coverage is super. I havn't found any thin spots at all. American Express was probably the best runs of the season so far! The snowmakers and staff are doing an awesome job this year! Enjoyed skiing with Bobr, George and Tamy on great snow.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 26, 2007)

Looks like a damn good November. I miss sunday river-I've wasted a lot of time there over the years, everything is so familiar. Glad to see early season is not a repeat of last year.

o.k.-off to loveland (i already feel better)

Edit-this was supposed to be on sunday river tr-7 am- not yet awake


----------



## WoooHoooo (Nov 26, 2007)

Are you guys serious!!!!!! Buying into the HYPE of The River!!  Please


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 26, 2007)

WoooHoooo said:


> Are you guys serious!!!!!! Buying into the HYPE of The River!! Please


 
Where exactly should we be skiing?


----------



## Vortex (Nov 27, 2007)

WoooHoooo said:


> Are you guys serious!!!!!! Buying into the HYPE of The River!!  Please



As a matter of fact yes.  8 days so far.  Have you been there this year?  Worth a trip.:idea:


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

Bob R said:


> As a matter of fact yes.  8 days so far.  Have you been there this year?  Worth a trip.:idea:



[post="207841"]Apparently not.[/post] Lame.


----------



## freeheel_skier (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> [post="207841"]Apparently not.[/post] Lame.



Lame that they haven't skiied one day?  Or lame that they haven't skiied skiied as may as you?  Or just plane Lame?

Just curious.


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

freeheel_skier said:


> Lame that they haven't skiied one day?  Or lame that they haven't skiied skiied as may as you?  Or just plane Lame?
> 
> Just curious.



Lame that they feel the need to criticize the River and pulling a hype card without even skiing there...


----------



## thaller1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Bob R said:


> As a matter of fact yes.  8 days so far.  Have you been there this year?  Worth a trip.:idea:



Agree w/ Bob - 7 days out so far and loved every day!  Conditions are fantastic... no hype, just fact.  This isn't the ASC Sunday River - things change... give them a chance.
T


----------



## freeheel_skier (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> Lame that they feel the need to criticize the River and pulling a hype card without even skiing there...



Freedom of speech is a beautiful thing.  

Well it is early season.  Any time out is a good time.  However,  it has been a long summer and there is a lot of hype out there by mgmt.  Now Stoke is something different.  Is Hype considered Marketing?  There are some places that hype/market and the product is just junk!  No?  

I will not bash any establishments here.  But feel free to bash me.


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

freeheel_skier said:


> There are some places that hype/market and the product is just junk!  No?



Absolutely. My point is how do you know that if you haven't experienced the product?


----------



## WoooHoooo (Nov 27, 2007)

thaller1 said:


> Agree w/ Bob - 7 days out so far and loved every day!  Conditions are fantastic... no hype, just fact.  This isn't the ASC Sunday River - things change... give them a chance.
> T



I believe I am misunderstood by my snow loving bretheren. I have ridden at the River but that was the old ASC days. Thanks for not giving a bashing but offering some pleasant advice


----------



## freeheel_skier (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> Absolutely. My point is how do you know that if you haven't experienced the product?



Are we still talking about skiing????

Kidding............


----------



## Vortex (Nov 27, 2007)

Point here is its pretty darn good for November. Sure trail counts are not  a real  guide line, but when you can ski Amex right Stuff, risky business,  Lazy river,Esctacy, South paw, upper and Lower Punch T-2, Cascases, Jungle road and Monday m.... alot on south ridge.

My daughter liked having south ridge  open to work on her snowboarding... ie a seperate beginner area so its safe and less multi level congestion....

Ya even a bit of park stuff again a beginner park area at South ridge and a bit more challenge on T-2.

Missed the North peak opening.  won't miss that this weekend.  looked covered well. that is turns off 3 peaks and ya south ridge so I guess 4.


Hype,,,,   I think its freeking impressive.


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

WoooHoooo said:


> I believe I am misunderstood by my snow loving bretheren. I have ridden at the River but that was the old ASC days. Thanks for not giving a bashing but offering some pleasant advice



Sorry dude, but you were the one that chimed in here at post #3 with an attitude...


----------



## freeheel_skier (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> Sorry dude, but you were the one that chimed in here at post #3 with an attitude...



You came out swinging....no offense. 


I jsut think that this is early season.  It is either good or awful imho. So lets get back to hype.  Trail count, lift count, snow count....there is always a fast and furious fight to see who opens first.  

Also, Some people don't have the lux of having a season pass and a ski house can't judge.  Some of us have to read and take it for what it is worth.  You log on and read how great things are and decide to do the road trip cus you everyone online says it is awesome & you have the time......then...................Who is gonna pay 52beans for a lift ticket on a Sunday to ski limited terrain? Then find out that the Mnt opens @9am not the posted 8am? Hey it is a risk.  I think it is worth it. But Hype. Yeh I wouldn't buy into the hype!

Welcome to the forum WooHoo!  Even if you do snowboard!


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

freeheel_skier said:


> You came out swinging....no offense.



None taken. But when 2 out of of the first 3 posts from someone are made just to bash Sunday River or Maine skiing in general, I can question their motive or credibility, can't I? Especially when they were made based on no actual experience of the claimed "hype"...

With that said, perhaps I was a bit harsh so I apologize. Welcome to AZ, WoooHoooo.


----------



## WoooHoooo (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> Sorry dude, but you were the one that chimed in here at post #3 with an attitude...



Sorry if you thought I had an attitude. But be 44, snowboard for the last 20+ years and skied since I was 4, Not alot of love shown at the old River. Ridden and skied all over the country and BC, never take myself to serious just looking for fun in the snow. Guranteed to ride at The River soon, hoping to feel the love and be impressed with the great atmosphere and tremendous terrain. Wooo Hoooo!!!!!!!! Lets all have fun, love the forum


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

WoooHoooo said:


> Sorry if you thought I had an attitude. But be 44, snowboard for the last 20+ years and skied since I was 4, Not alot of love shown at the old River. Ridden and skied all over the country and BC, never take myself to serious just looking for fun in the snow. Guranteed to ride at The River soon, hoping to feel the love and be impressed with the great atmosphere and tremendous terrain. Wooo Hoooo!!!!!!!! Lets all have fun, love the forum



No worries. Welcome again.


----------



## WoooHoooo (Nov 27, 2007)

freeheel_skier said:


> You came out swinging....no offense.
> 
> 
> I jsut think that this is early season.  It is either good or awful imho. So lets get back to hype.  Trail count, lift count, snow count....there is always a fast and furious fight to see who opens first.
> ...



Thanks Free heel

I also play tennis, I am a member of a great indoor club, always looking for new opponents. Everyone enjoy a great weekend of Riding and or Skiing. Wooo Hoooo!!!!!


----------



## ga2ski (Nov 27, 2007)

Snow at the river has been great .. . it is like snowmaking system has been unleashed after being semi caged over the past few years. If you like what you saw over the past few years at the river you will be even happier this year. If you did not like what you saw in terms of snowmaking, then this season is not like past seasons, give it a try. They are expanding rapidly while resurfacing trails as need be.

Weather permitting we are looking for 35 trails plus on 4 peaks tis weekend.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 27, 2007)

It's been a buzy last two days at work for me and I have not had time to post these pictures earlier, but here are three more pictures from Sunday River:

BobR and crew:







Risky Business:






11-24-07 snowmaking on Escapade:


----------



## Vortex (Nov 27, 2007)

So getting back to it.  Take what you can from the reports. 

 All that have posted recently about the conditions here in this thread....Thaller1,Ga2ski,Terry,Loafer89 and myself were previous pass (ASC holders) I believe the big O was one also. A few of you here are new so I get you don't have background on us.

 We all feel it really has been amazing so far.  

The point about  property owners and pass holders was a valid one. 

 You have a few different groups in this thread.  Locals, long time community members, day trippers.   Hope some of this info helps you spend your dollars wisely. 

I'll mellow. Just king of blend before ya bash was my point.  If you come to the river Pm me. I'll show you the hype over a run or two.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 27, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> It's been a buzy last two days at work for me and I have not had time to post these pictures earlier, but here are three more pictures from Sunday River:
> 
> BobR and crew:
> 
> ...



that is  W Loafrer89's son on the left.  Me, Terry and Mrs Terry.:razz:


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 30, 2007)

I just purchased the Bronze season pass for Warren and myself. It was a big expense for us, but I am impressed with the conditions at sunday River so we went for it. I will probably be there for sunday-monday.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 30, 2007)

loafer89 pm sent.. urgent. really.


----------

